# Murder Party (It's a Killer)



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Myself and Spiderella are planning to host a Halloween party with a theme of a murder scene. The issue here is we do not have much money to dump into this years Halloween season being we are planning a wedding in the future. Does anyone have any ideas? I know I can use body bags and crime scene tape and stuff like that. I want to go beyond this? 

Also, what woudl you think about making the guest dress a certain way?


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Frightmaster, are ya gonna play a murder mystery game? I am thinking about hosting a murder mystery clue hunt this year, thinking it would be a little easier on my budget than my previous parties (AND something a little different).

My thought with my party was to send out a teaser to the guest list, early on, as a clue that would tie into my game, with no return address on it. Then later, send out a pre-invite, list the date of the party but not where or the time, asking folks to RSVP with a postcard that they will list their team members (4-5 people). Then the week before, send out the first clue, with the time and whereabouts to show up to start the hunt.

I would also ask folks on the pre-invite to dress as their favorite detective or sleuth or crime fighter. They could have the option of dressing as a team (like Scooby Doo) or individuals (like Nancy Drew and the Hardy Boys). The costume could be elaborate or simply wear a fedora.

Then they go on the clue hunt, all over town, to solve the murder case (the scene of which would be the first destination, listed in the invitation). When they get to the end of the hunt, they get led to the party spot, and since I've asked them to bring a dish to pass, we tally up the best time, see who the winner is, eat, drink and be merry. And give out hokey prizes, of course.

The most work in this is setting up the game. It takes alot of work before hand.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow Sis, you've put a lot of thought into that! We're having a murder mystery this summer but everything came in a box. Invites, stories, costume ideas, menu, music. I'm just happy because its a Chicago based Mobster murder mystery!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

The idea sounds great Frightmaster!!

This is from my personal experience though. (not really giving any advice becasue I don't know the people you are going to invite, and I don't know if they are really into the party like you and Spiderella are.) One of my theme parties I had back in high school was called "The Rocky Horror Halloween Party". All of my friends loved the idea. On the invitations I had put "Theme Costumes Necissary". After I sent out the invites I got a lot of calls from people who were going to come saying stuff like "Where do I find a Rocky Horror Costume?" Or "I don't have the money to get a costume this year." This created a big problem for me. I also had one girl call that was like "I have never seen Rocky Horror" So you can imagine me sitting there trying to explain this movie to this poor person who has never experienced it. For most of the people who called about it though I just reccommended that they dress like a Transylvainian and I would supply the party hats, white gloves, and sunglasses for them. And with my friends who really wanted to be a character, I had already had a couple of the character costumes myself, so I let them borrow them for that night. I think it might have been the theme of the party that made it so difficult, but to me I had to take time out of planning the actual party to help a ton of people find costumes for it becuase they really wanted to come and I put "Theme Costumes Necissary" on the dang invite. hehe.

Needless to say the party turned out great and everyone had a great time. I had a few people wear regular clothes becuase they didn't call me at all asking for help (which I would have gladly gave to them) but we still dressed them up like Transylvainians anyway.  After that though for my next year's theme party I ended up putting "Costume Necissary" on the card, instead of asking them to find a theme costume. I hated doing it, but I didn't have quite as many problems, and people just showed up in different kinds of costumes. I didn't mind. It was all good fun.  It just made it easier.

Like I said, not offering any advise, its a fantastic idea and I absolutely love your theme. Just wanted to share a story of my experience with ya.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Well I would not make it a theme like Rocky Horror or anything like that. I was thinking along the lines of police, Morgue, victum(s), or if they want to be creative a weapon of some kind. I just figure I can work the invites as somekind of death notice or subpeona (sp).


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

That is a good idea. And yeah, I was thinking that my theme had something to do with all the trouble I had with costumes. Your idea sounds better because you have variety.  I think it will turn out great. hehe.

Also the invites sound like they are awesome. Also to have some variety in those you could use both ideas and send them out to different people!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

The problem I am having is finding a blank or template of a death notice. I was going to make my own when/IF I get free time.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmmm. I will try looking around on the net for ya and see what all I can find.  Will also try looking up the proper wording for a Supeona too.  I watch Law & Order religeously, and from what I have noticed all the Supeonas on there are on Blue paper.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Frightmaster - I found a few real Death Certificates that I think would be great to model your intvites after.

I hope they are along the lines of what you were looking for. I think these are really decorated and goth-looking. Hope ya like.

http://www.barnum.org/death laura j little.jpg
http://boucreefamily.com/pauls death certificate.jpg
http://web.mala.bc.ca/davies/letters.images/Broome.resize/broome/Broome.CEF.death.certificate.jpg

You could easily copy these as your own. Like cut out the parts you really want to use and put them on a potocopier to make a template, and after that you could type out all your information for your party.

Also found some good Subpeonas for ya too:

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/people/injury/alcohol/VIP/images/Subpoena.gif
http://www.udayton.edu/~grandjur/images/grand jury subpoena.gif
http://www.aspen-ridge.net/Places/Equator_Crossing/subpoena.jpg

Since those are photocopies, I have no idea what kind of paper they are printed on. I would totally do the Law & Order thing and make them blue. (if you can or you like) 

Hope I was of some help.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

sisvicki said:


> My thought with my party was to send out a teaser to the guest list, early on, as a clue that would tie into my game, with no return address on it. Then later, send out a pre-invite, list the date of the party but not where or the time, asking folks to RSVP with a postcard that they will list their team members (4-5 people). Then the week before, send out the first clue, with the time and whereabouts to show up to start the hunt.


Sisvicki that is a FANTASTIC idea!! I love the idea of the "Teaser". I think I am totally gonna use that for my party too! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

C-Kitty- those death cert's and subpeonas are great! The teaser is alot of fun and people get a kick out them. it kinda rev's em up, so to speak. What would you do for your theme?

I also sent out thank you's after the party the first year. We had taken a group photo so I sent a copy to everybody thanking them for coming. People really liked that, too. I would have done that last year but I was so busy I neglected to take any pics!


----------



## Spiderella (Jun 17, 2004)

Ive been searching the net for Murder parties....and they all seem to have a kit.....any ideas on how to make one of your own....Dont know where to begin.......


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Spiderella, I don't know about making up a Murder Mystery for a party similar to the ones they sell, sorry. We do alot of Clue Hunts and I'm just going to put a murder spin on that.

I wonder if you could purchase a kit on ebay or at a garage sale or something and use it to model one of your own? I love the idea of using a summons as an invite.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Sisvicki, What do you mean Clue Hunt? As in the game of Clue? So at the end Frightmaster did it with his bare hands in the dungeon?


----------



## Spiderella (Jun 17, 2004)

my question is also how would we decorate the house.......


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Sisvicki - Thanks!! And I am not really sure on that yet. Will have to throw some ideas around. If I come up with something though I will be sure and post it in the Mad Tea Party thread!  Also, if you have anymore ideas please let me know! But the teaser is a FANTASTIC idea.

Frightmaster - I am not sure on the kits, but I have always associated a Murder/Mystery with the movie Clue. I thought it was a great movie and very well done. If you want you could use as many ideas from that movie as you could. Only if you want though. 

Spiderella - That does sound like a tough one to decorate for. As I said earlier I would go with the movie Clue. You could decorate with things like old paintings (most likely found at flea markets, or you could print your own off the computer), a Haunted Portrait would be great too if you have one. I noticed other cool things in the movie like LOTS of candles for an eerie setting, also, sitting around the weapons from the movie would be cool too. For instance candlesticks, lead pipes, daggers, ropes, wrench's. I think I would be against putting a real gun out. lol. Even if its just for looks. A toy gun might be sufficent though, maybe one of those old-timey western-type toy guns that looks like a Revolver. Also, anything you have or can find cheap that looks very 1920's or 30's old new england. Oh and also, dunno if you would want to do this but my friend and I used to do it all the time, had someone lay outside in the street or on the sidewalk and draw around them with sidewalk chalk to make it look like someone died there and the coroner came and got them. hehe.

I will post more ideas as I get them. Hope I was of some help!!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is how I wrote Murder/Mystery scripts that I used here at the Ravens Grin Inn: First decide approx. how many characters that you will need to have. Couples usually frequent parties so it sure doesn't hurt to keep the number of male and female characters about the same.
Cover the other possibilitys of non-couples showing up by having some uni-sex characters that could go either way, I had a space alien for this and even if a guy ends up playing a Nunn, it still makes for alot of fun! (A poet and I didn't know it, or blow it!)
Lay out a blank piece of paper for each character.
Start out with just the name and go from paper to paper adding points of information concerning who the character is and who else they might know .
Keeping all of theses papers laid out infront of me as I was thinking -out the ideas and connections sure helped me alot to stay focused and also kept me from forgetting that I had "X" number of characters to involve.
The hardest part of making the whole thing "fly" was convincing adults that they wanted to "Play-Act", "Pretend" and then participate. Having everyone in costume helps this happen.
When I was all done, I had 25 sealed envelopes, each one a character with their name on the outside and a small "F" or "M" in the corner to determine the sex of the character(names don't always make this clear).
Then I had a small "Star" in the other corner of the 5 to 7 pivotal characters , these parts to be handed out to some players that you absolutely have faith in to play the part and not just sit quietly doing nothing. These parts must inter-act to make the action have a chance to happen. If some parts don't get used, people are no-shows or duds, then it can stil work as long as the important pivtal parts are played.
The other difficult factor is the tricky-ness of the plot action. If it's too simple, it's no fun, if it's too hard to figure it out, people don't figure it out and a frustrated adult gripes alot!
I hope I've helped.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Frighmaster - our Clue Hunts are nothing like the game of Clue and in fact, they have never even had much of a "theme" to them. They go like this:

First Clue is given to designated teams at the start of the game. Teams are released in 5 minute intervals and their start time is written down (becasue in the end, the best time wins).

Clues are just about anything, riddles, puzzles, anagrams, etc. Each Clue's answer must lead the teams to a definate destination. Example: at one destination, the clue box was found on the shore of the lake. Inside were numerous pieces of driftwood. Well, this one was pretty obvious, since the most popular bar in town is the Driftwood Sports Bar and Grill. Teams race to the bar, looking for the clue box. None found at the sign, so they go in and ask the bartender, we're on a clue hunt, have you seen our clue box? And it just so happens he is holding their next clue. They open their next clue to solve the next destination and so on . . . 

I've burned CD's of old Smokey the Bear radio plugs to get them to forestry department, found old riddles where the answer was "a cemetery" (and added something to help figure out which one), word search puzzles that sent them to the library, one time a giant "C" cut out of poster board - the local drive in sells a "Big C" hamburger, you get the idea.

These are wildly fun but take alot of set up before hand. Obviously, we hold them early enough so people aren't drinking and there are some other finer rules and details. 

I believe these sort of games started at MIT. Here's a link I came across:
http://web.mit.edu/puzzle/www/hunthistory.html
But ours are ALOT easier.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Sis, I do not think this will really go over to well being that people are usually drinking at the party. The type you describe would be more for a younger crowd. 

With that said I can probably do this for my kids party. I think I can get something to work.


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Out of curiosity I am in the market for straight jackets real or fake. I know a real one will be costly and would like on to use. Fakes ones would be nice as well. Please help.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We host a murder mystery every year for New Year's Eve and they've always been a huge success. Our friends run the gambit from complete hams (you know - the theatre people and role-players) to complete introverts (usually the theatre people and role-players' spouses lol). We've found that by the end of the evening, everybody has thrown themselves full-tilit into their roles and has had a great time. We don't use scripted mysteries, and I think the fact that it is unscripted and everyone has a part is why they're so enjoyable. Or, maybe that's just my personal taste...

Anyway, this is a company I highly recommend for their mysteries:

http://www.dinnerandamurder.com/

When you select Mature Games, it will display all of their games created for adults. They also have links to other murder mystery game sites with descriptions of the games offered up there.

I would love to do a halloween theme murder mystery, but since we do a big Halloween party - I just can't mix our formula. The rule is no murder mystery for Halloween and no Halloween theme for New Year's Eve. (Though Dinner and a Murder is in the process of writing a Halloween themed mystery, so I might have to break my own rule.)

Anyway, here are some other links to places that I think offer up some cool ideas for murder mysteries - whether you buy from them or take stuff from their format to write your own:

http://www.acemurdermystery.com/

http://murdermystery.host-party.com/viewmysteries.asp

http://www.murder-mystery-party.com/


Hope some of that helps!


----------



## Persophone (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Frightmaster - This is the time of year when I start checking out the Forum and begin plans for Halloween. Wouldn't ya know, you and I are thinking of a similiar theme this year. The suponea idea is a good one but how 'bout including that with a gross bag of evidence for the invitation? I found a number of forensic packaging sights with evidence tape, bags, tags - etc. 

Another fun and cheap idea is one I read on some site - I forget which one - but it was a murder game and very simple. Choose a reliable friend/guest to be your murderer. They quietly pick their victim and shake their hands but when doing so, take their middle finger and tickle the palm of the persons hand. That person then silently counts to ten (allowing the murder to get away/mingle) and then the victim screams like a banshee, indicating their demise. The idea is to guess who the murderer is, as he mingles about shaking hands and having guests screaming all over the party.

One other idea I came across online is an invitation idea where the host and hostess got dressed up in ghoulish costume and had a police officer friend pose with them and their chalk outlines on a bloody pavement w/ crime scene tape. That could be cool....especially with the supeana that their wanted in for questioning.

Hope that helped. Let me know what you come across - maybe we could package this party! lol!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Actually we are rethinking the whole party thing. I am in the process of rebuilding our kitchen and after that investment I am not sure if 1 we are going to have a party (we will) and 2 how much we can dump into it. I think I will save the murder theme for next year and go with a totally origianal one I thought of a few weeks ago.....Original in the way that no one has said a thing about this on the forum. So we WILL MAKE it WORK. 

HINT:It is Home for ME.


----------

